
Show HN: Tablo, Publish in eBook and paperback to nearly every shop in the world - ashdav
https://tablo.io
======
saimiam
[https://twitter.com/grandmagifs/status/986890684891185152?s=...](https://twitter.com/grandmagifs/status/986890684891185152?s=20)

Thought I'd gif-fy your headline.

